# GRIZZLY BAND SAW



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 22, 2021)

I JUST BOUGHT MY FIRST GRIZZLY .
THIS SAW SEEMS TO BE PERFECT FOR MY SHOP IN SIZE & FEATURES .
I HAD NOT SEEN ONE WITH A VFD BEFORE ! 

THIS IS A HUGE UPGRADE FOR ME . IT IS USED BUT BARELY AND I GOT IT FOR ABOUT 1/2 PRICE .


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice, looks like you need to move some cool cars out of the way....

John


----------



## LynnEdwards (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like the red car is boxed in...

I have a similar Grizzly saw (G0621 - no "X").  I've had it maybe 5 years.  It has worked flawlessly.  I love it!

Mine is in my garage in the same location as yours, but I put it on wheels so I can move it.  It's got floor locks so I can lock it down when I'm sawing.  I love the variable speed.

I haven't had room for cars in my garage in a least 2 decades.

Lynn


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 23, 2021)

I happen to have that bandsaw.

I have had minor issues with keeping the motor to first pulley tight enough as the shear tension bolt does not seem to be able to hold as designed. I just took a piece of wood (3×3) and a metal shim to hold the axle in place. This has sufficed for 2-odd years of use.

The only thing I would wish for would be the ability to turn the blade 45º so I could cut longer (than 14") stock.

I added an extension table (1/2" aluminum) to the "front" of the table to deal with longer stock.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 23, 2021)

I ALSO PLAN TO PUT IT ON WHEELS .

I BOUGHT ANOTHER FRONT RAIL FROM GRIZZLY THAT WILL BE MOUNTED ON THE BACK
WITH THE TWIN RAILS , I CAN MOUNT A BAR AT TABLE LEVEL WITH A SERIES OF WHEELS TO ALLOW
LARGER SHEETS TO MOVE FREELY AS THEY ARE CUT . THIS IS EASY TO ADJUST OUTWARD LIKE THE RAIL IS .

I DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR CARS EITHER BUT I MANAGED TO SQUEEZE IN A FEW MICROCARS . 
THE RED CAR IS ACTUALLY A TRUCK


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 14, 2021)

GRIZZ ON WHEELS . 

FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS WAS TO PUT THE NEW SAW ON WHEELS . 
HERE IS WHAT I CAM UP WITH . END BRACKETS MADE FROM ANGLE IRON 
AND 4" URETHANE CASTERS . 

THE SAW SITS ABOUT 3/8" OFF THE GROUND NOW AND ROLLS EASILY IN ANY DIRECTION . 
THEY ARE ATTACHED WITH 1/4-20 BUTTON HEAD SCREWS & NYLOCS ON THE INSIDE . 

SO NOW THAT I ORDERED SOME PARTS FROM GRIZZLY , THEY SENT ME A HUGE CATALOG . 
THERE IS IS , THEY OFFER A ROLLING BASE THAT I COULD HAVE ORDERED . 
I LIKE MINE BETTER THOUGH , BIGGER WHEELS & LOWER CLEARANCE . 

I DECIDED TO TRY OUT ONE OF THE 1" BLADES THAT CAME WITH THE SAW . 
MY OLD SAW COULD ONLY HANDLE 1/2" BLADES SO THIS OUGHT TO BE A TREAT .


----------

